# Stanley, VA - Bridget, O/S Loving



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Bridget: Petfinder

*More About Bridget*

Gender: Female Breed:Germaqn Shep. Impound Reason:Owner Release Color:Blck/Tan Approx. Age:7 years Approx. Weight:100 lbs Disposition:Loving, Friendly Medical Info:
Available:



*My Contact Info*


Page County Animal Shelter
Stanley, VA
540-778-2101


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

VGSR pulled Bridget. She is now in a foster home that wants to adopt her...she is a very lucky girl!!


----------

